# underground downspout extensions



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

You can probably find something here http://www.askthebuilder.com/Drainage.shtml


----------



## tidal9 (May 20, 2008)

joshm said:


> I am wanting to replace my downspout extensions that currently sit on top of the yard with ones that run underground and would like detailed step by step directions. Thanks for the help. I wasn't sure if this was the right area to post this so let me know if I should post elsewhere.


I'm looking at doing the same thing. The only reservation is that I live in MN and it surely will freeze up in the winter and block any melt. I'm researching some way of heating it when I want to unblock it on a warm winter day. ie heat tape on a switch


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Use PVC Piping schedule 40, (I think thats the right quality).

Get a heavy duty purpose heat tape.

I had to install one once in the roof drain leader pipe for a TGIF Restaurant that ran the pipe inside of an exterior wall, but did not have the wall insulated correctly.

It solved the problem.

Ed


----------

